# True Blueberry



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2006)

The ultimate hybrid of Blueberry expression, selected for its superior quality from a large pool. This hybrid contains the best from both worlds (indica and sativa). Medium height with long, fruity and productive buds of medium sized calyxes. Beautiful lavender hues become apparent soon into the flowering cycle. The finished product is of the highest quality with sweet, elongated blueberry buds destined to please the most finicky of palates. High resin production as expected from the Blue family.

Grow Location: Indoor
Flowering: 7 - 8 weeks
Yield: Above Average

I got about 3 good fems from 10 seeds and a couple more fems that were really sparse and airy. They all vegged well and didn't show the same mutations as some others from the line. Mutation seems to be a charachteristic of the BB line in general so don't be suprised if you get a couple. The plants finished at 65-68 days and produced medium sized very solid nugs. Nice resin production as well. In the last few weeks the blue/purple colors come on as one would expect from the BB line.
The flavor is kind of fruity/musky/earthy. The stone is very nice but not devestating. A real good daytime weed.


----------



## kivanocnnor (May 16, 2006)

In the past i have sampled blueberry but found the taste not to my liking. The smell is wonderfull when burned or grinded but it left a sickly taste in my mouth.

Any reason why that may have been ?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2006)

kivanocnnor said:


> In the past i have sampled blueberry but found the taste not to my liking. The smell is wonderfull when burned or grinded but it left a sickly taste in my mouth.
> 
> Any reason why that may have been ?


I liked the tast of the blue berry, it all depends on how it was harvested though, if the grower didnt cut fertilizing back the week before harvesting that would make it taste like crap.


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2006)

hi
i'm liza...


----------



## matth82003 (Jun 6, 2006)

> hi
> i'm liza...


Hi liza

Here's some Blueberry i harvested last year from a small clone that was put out very late in the season. It wasn't trimmed up all proper for the pic, but.........


----------



## LondonGirlNYC (Aug 22, 2006)

I like blueberry but found the stuff I had very strong ... put me to sleep ... could it have been something else?! It smelt great


----------



## cali-high (Oct 7, 2006)

what strain of blueberry do you have rollitup i seen the pics awsome plant. could it be dutch passion?


----------



## Greenscreen (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been growing blueberry since I started and flushing, molasses, and proper curing will give you the best berry taste out there. 
one time I got lazy and did I ever regret it.
smoking from an early curing batch won't do either
but thats what you get for growing a finicky plant.


----------



## ontariogrower (Nov 9, 2008)

true blueberry 
blueberry indica 
blueberry sativa 

any one know the difference or smoked them to test the diff


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2008)

B.berry indica has the couchlok effect, and sativas are more cerebral and energetic, i like the b.berry indica mysef, i'm presenly growing a crop of b.moonshine . lote of blues and purps jus in veging 2 weeks into flowering.thier all mainly indicas pheno type.


----------



## Nemo7788 (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to grow this next sounds amazing


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

Nemo7788 said:


> I want to grow this next sounds amazing


 herea real classic BB i'm growin.got some big plants out of this crop.


----------



## mastermind303033 (Dec 19, 2009)

is there anything specific i should know if i want to grow blueberry to be the best it can be.


----------



## shakane (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,can anyone help!! i am growning blueberry outdoors,its in the flowering stage when will it be done?????


----------



## shakane (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## motorboater (Oct 26, 2010)

grabbed some DJ Short Blueberry. wow, great genetics. it's EXTREMELY gooey. its basically Afghooey but Blueberry.

id recommend growing some


----------



## Hammer of Dong (Apr 13, 2011)

rollitup said:


> I liked the tast of the blue berry, it all depends on how it was harvested though, if the grower didnt cut fertilizing back the week before harvesting that would make it taste like crap.


 That's isn't entirely accurate, I've done side by side with AK from clones, separate reservoirs, one flushed with ph'd distilled and one with nutes till the end. Then we did the pepsi challenge. No difference was found. Its an old myth like "soil tastes better than hydro or aero." If you want tasty it's in the cure and the trimming of leaf material.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 14, 2011)

my fox farm soils and nute line up is amazing,,and high yields i f used properly.really brings out the taste in the weed like no other,especially my dutch passion blueberry and bluemoonshine.


----------



## BigBudE (Apr 15, 2011)

What about BlueBerry from Dutch Passion? I have a few going on right now that look pretty good, But havnt really heard anything about DP's BLueberry.
BigBudE


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2011)

dutch passion is a good seedbsnk.i used them for 7 yrs strait.dj short stuff are always old beans,haf germ and lots of males.the buds at the top of the page are dp.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

raiderman said:


> dutch passion is a good seedbsnk.i used them for 7 yrs strait.dj short stuff are always old beans,haf germ and lots of males.the buds at the top of the page are dp.


Didn't DP's BB genetics originally come from DJ?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2011)

i hear,but dp germ rate is always near 100 %.all 3 times i did dj short stuff,germ rate sucked and more males,plus i do fems now anyway.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

raiderman said:


> i hear,but dp germ rate is always near 100 %.all 3 times i did dj short stuff,germ rate sucked and more males,plus i do fems now anyway.


I grow Joey Weed BB. It's an F2 of DJ's BB. I have no complaints.


----------



## davoswavos (Sep 15, 2011)

has anyone grown spliff seeds blueberry its supposed to come from dj's genetics crossed with something else.


----------

